# Cutting Board mystery wood



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi all. I just stopped at a church fair and saw these two cutting boards begging to be recycled ($1 each). I am at a loss as to what kind of wood they are. The Small board (1-3/4×10 x 10) weighs 4 lbs and could be butternut??? I have never used butternut, so I'm guessing. The Large board (1-1/4×11-3/4×19-3/4) weighs 6-1/2 lbs. If anyone could identify them I would be grateful. It will help me deside what type of woods to use for a border.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i really doubt it's butternut. butternut is light and not nearly hard enough to be suitable for a cutting board. i'd guess that it's walnut (which is related to butternut and has a similar grain pattern).


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

You are right. I just put a coat of mineral oil on the small board and the walnut came right out.


----------



## CraigHaggarton (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm only judging by the pictures, but to me it looks like Teak. (that is, real Burmese Teak, not plantation-grown) If it is Teak, and you got those for $1, my hat's off to you! I sell this material in our store, and after comparing your pictures to the boards I have in stock it was pretty much a dead-ringer.

Here is a link to the Teak page on my company's website. If you enlarge the smaller stock photos, you will see the similarities. Also notice the current price for Teak, and you will realize that you pretty much struck gold with those cutting boards!

http://www.woodworkerssource.com/teak.html


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

The first one looks like your average oak.
The second one…. Not sure, but i've seen a million "country style" (meaning probably handmade by countryfolk) like 'em. It's not anything expensive like teak or walnut. It might be a cherry or other sort of fruit wood, but it's not an exotic wood or coveted type of wood. My bet is still towards either apple or cherry.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Craig, you are right I see the resemblance to the teak. It is definately not oak. The wood is tight grained. But, no matter what wood it is, it is making someone happy now. Thanks for the input.


----------

